# JET black Vs Metallic black



## mpakies (Mar 8, 2004)

I just a bought BMW 325 xi . I thought a lot about the color and finally decided on metallic black . But many ppl actually recommended me jet black instead of metallic. Do u guys think that i made a right decision ? I am worried i may have made a mistake. Is metallic blakc relatively new color ? has it been with 3 series for how long ?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I prefer jet black


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

I like yellow jellybeans.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

It's a matter of taste. There is more than one metallic black, BTW. I like the look of Sapphire, one of the metallics. You'll find that metallic black is harder to touch up than matte. But if you like the look, heck with that; clean it well, put on a clear bra, and enjoy.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

TD said:


> I like yellow jellybeans.


I can't stand the black jellybeans. Are they metallic or jet?


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I can't stand the black jellybeans. Are they metallic or jet?


There is also Cosmos Black metallic


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

mpakies said:


> I just a bought BMW 325 xi . I thought a lot about the color and finally decided on metallic black . But many ppl actually recommended me jet black instead of metallic. Do u guys think that i made a right decision ? I am worried i may have made a mistake. Is metallic blakc relatively new color ? has it been with 3 series for how long ?


Kind of late to be re-thinking the color! I understand your dilemma though. I started out wanting Steel Blue, then Mystic Blue, then Orient Blue, then Silver Gray, and I finally ordered Jet Black. I'm sure your car looks great. I thought about Black Sapphire Metallic also but the dealership never had one to look at.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

A big disappointment of mine is that many BMW colors are not metallic. If given the option, I will always go with a metal flake color.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I've owned a 2001 Jet Black 330i and I now own a 2003 Black Sapphire 330i. Black is my favorite color [in cars] and I like them both. IMO, there is nothing more beautiful then a freshly waxed, black car (2nd to my wife of course  ).

The Jet black did show more swirl marks though... although maybe I'm just more careful with my new one. :dunno:


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Andy said:


> I've owned a 2001 Jet Black 330i and I now own a 2003 Black Sapphire 330i. Black is my favorite color [in cars] and I like them both. IMO, there is nothing more beautiful then a freshly waxed, black car (2nd to my wife of course  ).
> 
> How do you wax your wife??


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Rubber Ducky said:


> How do you wax your wife??


 :rofl: :rofl:

Top secret.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

*black or black*

And don't forget, it adds an extra $475 to the sticker for any metallic paint color. If I had to pick, I think I would prefer jet black anyway.

--J.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I like looking at black cars but I hate owning them (been there done that). I prefer Jet Black so Sapphire, because the latter looks like a normal black car with a layer of dust on it. The first time I saw one (I believe it came out in MY02), I walked up to it and swiped my finger across because I thought it was dirty.

The old Cosmos Black doesn't seem to have this effect.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Black Sapphire with a couple layers of Zaino. Yummy!!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Vance's Black Sapphire, just plain clean. The metallic is more reflective than the matte blacks I've seen.

<img src=http://lucien.blight.com/~sparkle/z3/z3fest/sday9.jpg>

<img src=http://lucien.blight.com/~sparkle/z3/z3fest/sday11.jpg>

<img src=http://lucien.blight.com/~sparkle/z3/z3fest/p191.jpg>​


----------



## kylebes1 (Mar 9, 2004)

safari biege for me


----------



## ieboy (Jan 11, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> Enjoy what you got.


Dave330i, I've seen your posts a few times here and I have to say your nickname "King of Common Sense" is right on. Every time I read one of your posts, I think to myself "You know that's EXACTLY right on the money." Thanks for adding some (somtimes much needed) common sense to this forum. For the record :thumbup: I agree 100% with your post above.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I prefer Sapphire Black.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Brashland said:


> A big disappointment of mine is that many BMW colors are not metallic. If given the option, I will always go with a metal flake color.


You mean three of them?


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I like looking at black cars but I hate owning them (been there done that). I prefer Jet Black so Sapphire, because the latter looks like a normal black car with a layer of dust on it. The first time I saw one (I believe it came out in MY02), I walked up to it and swiped my finger across because I thought it was dirty.


I was looking at a jet black 5-series recently, chanced to lightly brush it with a finger, and scratched it. I was assured by the guy working on it that this would polish out, but good grief, what a sensitive color. I would probably have to wash such a car wearing latex rubber gloves as I can't clip my fingernails any shorter.

Some people go out of their way to avoid black cats; I now give wide berth to black cars.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I can't stand the black jellybeans. Are they metallic or jet?


I love the black jelly beans. Except they turn your toung black when you eat too many...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

johnf said:


> I was looking at a jet black 5-series recently, chanced to lightly brush it with a finger, and scratched it. I was assured by the guy working on it that this would polish out, but good grief, what a sensitive color. I would probably have to wash such a car wearing latex rubber gloves as I can't clip my fingernails any shorter.
> 
> Some people go out of their way to avoid black cats; I now give wide berth to black cars.


 LOL.

We have two black cars AND two black cats.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I like looking at black cars but I hate owning them (been there done that). I prefer Jet Black so Sapphire, because the latter looks like a normal black car with a layer of dust on it. The first time I saw one (I believe it came out in MY02), I walked up to it and swiped my finger across because I thought it was dirty.
> 
> The old Cosmos Black doesn't seem to have this effect.


Yes it does, in one hours time after you've washed it!!
Also, I may say that its getting scratched real easily as well, but the scratches go away, with a quick polish.
Is COsmos Black a discontinued colour?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

TD said:


> LOL.
> 
> We have two black cars AND two black cats.


Is it hard to keep swirl marks off of the black cats?


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Just my opinion, but black saphirre looks deeper in color. Maybe it is just the metallic particles in the paint? Jet Black is also nice but it is a little too flat for my taste. It's a toss-up really and how much you are willing to spend on paint.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Is it hard to keep swirl marks off of the black cats?


I just use the PC and some Menzerna on em....swirls come right out...


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

TD said:


> LOL.
> 
> We have two black cars AND two black cats.


Great, just buff your car with one or both of your cats and you're doing great!!!


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

TD said:


> LOL.
> 
> We have two black cars AND two black cats.


 :rofl:

We have two white cars and two white dogs.

White cars - much easier to care for than black ones.

White dogs - much harder to care for than black ones. . .


----------

